# "Aktion Plus"



## Laksos (1. Oktober 2003)

Wie buggs eben schon in einem anderen thread postete, sind im neuen AB-Magazin wieder eine Menge toller Themen und Berichte drin!

Besonders gefällt mir in der Oktoberausgabe der "Anglerpraxis" aber die Aktion "Angeln Plus"! Deshalb werde ich Thomas9904 in den nächsten Tagen gleich mal einen (wirklich ernsthaften) Vorschlag für einen Preisträger mit einer kleinen Begründung zumailen. - Spitzenidee! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2003)

Nur her damit


----------

